# 24



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

oooookay?
What does that mean?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know what it means either, but it sounds funny :lol:


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

It's somewhere between Vegas and Reno, I forget exactly where,north of Beatty and south of Hawthorne. The guy used to have some sort of "Freshwater Lobster" farm, I never knew the particulars, but I assumed it was some kind of crawdad farm. Anyway, I noticed it is slowly being disassembled every year.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

What's this world coming to if you can't have lobsters with hookers? :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL only in Nevada... LOL


----------

